# Digitakameras



## Spacemonkey (5. Januar 2003)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle eine Digitalkamera?
Wenn ja was für eine und seit ihr zufrieden damit?

Ich selbst hab die S40 von Canon, ein geniales Teil.


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

Fotografie-Forum 
 
:denken:


----------



## Vitalis (5. Januar 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20385.html


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. Januar 2003)

Hups, keine Ahnung wieso ich das Fotografie-Forum nicht gesehen habe, lange genug bin ich ja schon auf dem Forum?
War keine Absicht.
Ihr könnt das Topic ja löschen.

Gruß Space


----------

